# Bridgeport #2 Boring Head?



## negatronix (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone can tell me the overall width of a BP #2 boring head? I need to bore a hole just under 3", and would like to mount a bar horizontally... will a BP #2 work? Does the "#" = it's size in inches?

Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## omni_dilletante (Feb 28, 2016)

Here is a link to a bridgeport manual.  Boring head specifications and dimensions are on page 41.

http://www.sterlingmachinery.com/db-files/bridgeport milling machine brochure.pdf


----------



## negatronix (Feb 28, 2016)

omni_dilletante said:


> Here is a link to a bridgeport manual.  Boring head specifications and dimensions are on page 41.
> 
> http://www.sterlingmachinery.com/db-files/bridgeport milling machine brochure.pdf


Hmmm... the link isn't working

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## omni_dilletante (Feb 28, 2016)

Works for me.  Does your browser support .pdf files?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 28, 2016)

How deep is the hole? It may be a little big.  Body is three inches already


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 28, 2016)

Link works for me too- on my phone


----------



## negatronix (Feb 28, 2016)

Link works, but says the page in no longer available. I'll take a look on my computer a little later and see if that works. My phone supports pdf's... strange

The hole is 2.5" diameter and 5" deep. I thought it was just at 3", but checked it again and its 2.5".

-Kory

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------

